# Hummingbird 597 CI DI question



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion regarding this unit, and if you can endorse the unit you own, please share.
I am fed up with my Lowrance , and I was told this was a good unit and is reasonably priced for recreational fishing inshore and slightly off shore.
Thanks.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a Hummingbird that's probably 15 years old. about 7 years ago the screen got dim so I sent it in to see how much they would charge to fix it. If it was too much I was going to just get a new one. Wound up they did it for free put a new screen in and new housing. Its worked great ever since.
I will definitely buy another one!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, I just looked up my Hummingbird its a 1987 LCR4, 24 years old...dang!


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I have a Hummingbird 997 and I love it. The map is great , easy to use and the vertical sounder is very accurate. If you learn to use the side scan you will be rewarded. I have found many new Spots in the Bay. Make sure the transduce is mouted correctly. My vertical sounder reads the bottom at planning speed.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I just dumped Lowrance/Eagle for a Humminbird 798C SI. I've had it out twice and it's amazing. Humminbirds seemed to be more simple to operate than other brands.


----------

